
New Deal Allows Indie Publishers and Songwriters to Profit from DJs' Work - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/7377398/new-deal-allows-indie-publishers-and-songwriters-to-profit-from-djs-work
======
6stringmerc
Disclaimer: I've actually jumped on Dubset as an Indie but yet to take part in
the process - haven't had a lot of time to do any covers/remixes of late.
Hoping to see how it works first hand rather soon. Pretty cool approach to
"rights management" and compensation in my opinion. YMMV.

